# Bicycle Auction Sat 4/27 Between MLC and AA swaps



## Balloontyre (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.auctionzip.com/Listings/1724191.html


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 5, 2013)

ill go to it but dosn't look like much.



Balloontyre said:


> http://www.auctionzip.com/Listings/1724191.html


----------



## jpromo (Apr 5, 2013)

Not much but the peanut tank Panthers are cool.. too bad the one is so crusty. The youth Monark Super Deluxe is pretty intriguing--why? I don't know. Then the Mattel Stallion and truss frame are about what catches my eye. And, consequently, possibly everybody else.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Apr 5, 2013)

*crap*

Looks like CRAP to me


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 27, 2013)

I overheard a few guys talking about this one at MLC I was thinking I was missing out. After seeing the pics there will be a few heavily bid on bikes and the rest is well probably gonna end up scrap.


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 28, 2013)

*Auction*

The auction was mostly a lot of girls 60s 26in bikes.there were a few jewels a 30s schwinn motobike with about half of the parts missing,a teens straight bar bike with a toolbox seat and a Michigan city excelsior truss bar bike .Rick and I bought all 3


----------

